# die Deutsche Kanzlerin



## Music22

Hallo Leute,

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an euch: ich musste eine Übersetzung für die Uni machen, und bin auf ein paar Probleme gestoßen. 

Warum ist Angela Merkel 'die Deutsche Kanzlerin' und nicht 'die deutsche Kanzlerin'? (klein geschrieben?)

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## perpend

Meines Erachtens wird es immer klein geschrieben.

Ich habe jetzt kurz im Internet geschaut. Ich habe bei Google "die deutsche Kanzlerin" (also, mit Anführungszeichen) ins Suchfeld reingegeben.

"die deutsche Kanzlerin" - Google Search


----------



## rinand1000

die kurze Antwort ist: ich würde den Begriff klein, also "die deutsche Kanzlerin" schreiben.
Ausgedachter Beispielsatz: "die deutsche Kanzlerin und der österreichische Kanzler treffen sich zu einem Austausch in einem Hotel" - in diesem Satz deutsche und österreichische groß zu schreiben würde ich als falsch anstreichen, unabhängig davon dass man diskutieren könnte, ob die Schreibweise "Deutsche Bundeskanzlerin" unter Umständen als Eigenname auch groß geschrieben werden könnte.


----------



## perpend

Ich habe mir das überlegt, aber mitten im Satz könnte ich "Deutsche Kanzerlerin" nicht verwenden.

Am Anfang eines Satzes ist es möglich.

_Deutsche Kanzlerin, Angela Merkel, hat diese Woche ..._


----------



## rinand1000

mir würde hier der Artikel fehlen, statt "Deutsche Kanzlerin, Angela Merkel" -> "Die deutsche Kanzlerin, Angela Merkel"


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> Am Anfang eines Satzes ist es möglich


Ja, aber der Satz müsste dann mMn anders sein (siehe rinands Bemerkung), zum Beispiel:
_Deutsche Kanzlerin wird A.M. vermutlich noch lange bleiben... _(beim Prädikativ wäre der Artikel dann fehl am Platze).  Der Sinn des Satzes ist dann:  ''A.M. wird noch lange deutsche Kanzlerin bleiben''.


----------



## perpend

Danke, rinand. Das ging mir nur so durch den Kopf.

EDIT: Fehlt eine "die" da für dich, am Anfang des Satzes, bearded?


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> Fehlt eine "die" da für dich, am Anfang des Satzes, bearded?


Am Anfang Deines Satzes - wo die Kanzlerin das Subjekt ist - schon.  Man kann nicht sagen: ''Amerikanischer Präsident ist abgereist'': der Artikel ''der'' ist hier mMn unentbehrlich.


----------



## perpend

Ich glaube, dass man es so in den Nachrichten sagt, oder?
Amerikanerischer Präsident, Barack Obama, ist im Urlaub auf Hawaii ...
Deutsche Kanzlerin, Angela Merkel, ist zurzeit ...

Ist es abwegig Artikel(n) da wegzulassen?


----------



## bearded

Ein Wort von einem deutschen Schiedsrichter  ist wünschenswert.


----------



## perpend

Kann nicht dagen klagen.


----------



## rinand1000

@perpend
_Ich glaube, dass man es so in den Nachrichten sagt, oder? _Offen gesagt, nein.
Höchstens auf Twitter, wenn man zu wenig Zeichen hat  oder als "Breaking News Headline"

Die Formulierung "abwegig" wäre mir etwas zu hart, das Weglassen des Artikels ist aber ein verkürztes und damit nicht korrektes deutsch, das man auch in der Umgangssprache nicht verwendet.


----------



## perpend

Alles klar. Wie du meinst, rinand!

Ich stimme nicht ganz zu, aber ... ich lasse das jetzt.


----------



## elroy

perpend said:


> Amerikanerischer Präsident, Barack Obama, ist im Urlaub auf Hawaii ...
> Deutsche Kanzlerin, Angela Merkel, ist zurzeit ...


 Perpend, ich glaube, da hat sich Dein englisches Sprachgefühl eingeschlichen. 

Das ist in der _englischen_ Nachrichtensprache in der Tat sehr üblich, im Deutschen geht das meiner Erfahrung nach so wie nach rinand1000s Antwort zu urteilen offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> Ist es abwegig Artikel(n) da wegzulassen?


Ja, vollkommen abwegig.

Möglich sind
_Präsident Obama...
Der amerikanische Präsident Obama..._
aber nicht 
_*Amerikanischer Präsident Obama..._


----------



## Hutschi

bearded man said:


> Ja, aber der Satz müsste dann mMn anders sein (siehe rinands Bemerkung), zum Beispiel:
> _Deutsche Kanzlerin wird A.M. vermutlich noch lange bleiben... _(beim Prädikativ wäre der Artikel dann fehl am Platze).  Der Sinn des Satzes ist dann:  ''A.M. wird noch lange deutsche Kanzlerin bleiben''.


Was bedeutet A. M.?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Was bedeutet A. M.?


Du kennst die Initialen Deiner Kanzlerin nicht?


----------



## Hutschi

Nicht auswendig. Ich rede sie mit Namen an. 
In dem Fall würde ich den Namen ausschreiben.
Werden die Initialen oft in dieser Art wie hier verwendet?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Werden die Initialen oft in dieser Art wie hier verwendet?


Im Deutschen eher selten. Es ist durchaus verständlich, dass Du hier etwas "auf dem Schlauch gestanden" hast.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> vollkommen abwegig


Ich denke, perpend bezieht sich auf solche Zeitungs- bzw. Medientitel in ''telegrafischem Stil'' wie _Amerikanischer Präsident erhält Friedenspreis _oder _Deutsche Kanzlerin weltweit beliebt?_
Dabei wird jedoch  der Eigenname der betroffenen Person meistens nicht erwähnt.

@Hutschi 
Ich habe die Initialen nur zum Zweck der Schreibgeschwindigkeit benutzt, und dachte, die wären für alle leicht verständlich. Sorry, dass ich damit ein im Deutschen unübliches Verfahren angewandt habe.


----------



## elroy

bearded man said:


> Ich denke, perpend bezieht sich auf solche Zeitungs- bzw. Medientitel in ''telegrafischem Stil'' wie _Amerikanischer Präsident erhält Friedenspreis _oder _Deutsche Kanzlerin weltweit beliebt?_
> Dabei wird jedoch  der Eigenname der betroffenen Person meistens nicht erwähnt.


 Im Englischen ist die Perpend'ische Form - mit Eigennamen und in ganz normalen Sätzen - in den Nachrichten _sehr_ verbreitet.

Beispiele:

In a wide-ranging interview with the BBC's North American Editor Jon Sopel, *US President Barack Obama* said a lack of changes on US gun laws was the "greatest frustration" of his presidency.

"I think it's incredible to stop South Stream just one year ago and then accept today the Nord Stream," he told reporters, noting that Nord Stream 2 was one of a few issues on which he did not see eye-to-eye with *German Chancellor Angela Merkel*.

*Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau* said Wednesday that Donald Trump’s talk of stopping Muslims at the border went way over the line.​
Es ist einfach eine Eigenart der englischen Nachrichtensprache. Daher schrieb ja Perpend "Ich glaube, dass man es so *in den Nachrichten *sagt, oder?".

Ich vermute stark (bzw. ich bin zu 99 % sicher ), dass die Verwechslung daran lag.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Ich denke, perpend bezieht sich auf solche Zeitungs- bzw. Medientitel in ''telegrafischem Stil'' wie _Amerikanischer Präsident erhält Friedenspreis _oder _Deutsche Kanzlerin weltweit beliebt?_
> Dabei wird jedoch der Eigenname der betroffenen Person meistens nicht erwähnt.


In der Überschrift ja, da gelten ja so ziemlich gar keine Regeln. Im Gegensatz zum Englischen wäre dies im Nachrichtentext selbst aber vollkommen ausgeschlossen.

PS: Gekreuzt mit Elroys Beitrag.


----------



## Kajjo

perpend said:


> Ist es abwegig Artikel(n) da wegzulassen?


Ja, ist es. Das geht im Deutschen definitiv nicht.

BM hat Alternativen genannt, in denen es funktioniert.


----------



## perpend

elroy said:


> Ich vermute stark (bzw. ich bin zu 99 % sicher ), dass die Verwechslung daran lag.


 Du darfst dir ruhig zu 100% sicher sein.  Sorry for the confusion (nonetheless quite interesting (the thread)---thanks for the explanations).


----------

